# Carrabelle Trip's ON!!!



## bird_dawg (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I thought my luck had run out, but the good Lord smiled on me and the weather is going to be alright to fish. I'm planning on going offshore on Sat and try and find some fish inshore early Sunday A.M. I hope to give y'all a good report and some good pics when I get back. Talk to y'all then.


----------



## alan (Oct 15, 2010)

Good luck. Wish I could go!


----------



## bird_dawg (Oct 18, 2010)

*Trip Report*

Well we had a pretty good one! It started out pretty rough, we saw a few 4 footers but when it finally started to smooth out and we were able to go to a little deeper water it was ON!!!! We ended up with 6 gags, 5 reds, 5 endangered red snapper, 22 black sea bass, and 1 trigger fish. I didn't get to go inshore fishing cause we had to clean fish the next day


----------



## alan (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## brriner (Oct 19, 2010)

Good haul!  SE or SW?  We found em deep a couple weeks ago.  90 ft plus


----------



## chipperdog (Oct 19, 2010)

looks  like  we  were not the  only ones  with a cooler  full from saturday, we also fished out of carabelle  saturday limited on snapper only with three keeper grouper   106 ft south east  of  the o tower holler at  us sometime we fish out of a 2530 parker  the call name  will be  on  the side soon ---  sweet tea--- is our call name...


----------



## Limitless (Oct 20, 2010)

Very nice BD!!  I need to get back down.


----------



## bird_dawg (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm hoping to get back after em on this moon this weekend, just hope the wind dies down a bit.


----------



## Slayer (Oct 20, 2010)

we were there Thur/fri and half day saturday.....man we got beat up pretty bad with the wind and waves....reefcast must have changed after I left the house on wensday!!!!!!   on friday we decided to head to the O tower...man it got baaaaaaaaaaaaad out there!!!!  had several waves wash over the deck/platform of the O tower!!!!!  the AJ bite was good, and catching kings was real easy...but the snapper/grouper bite was spotty for us....threw 2 ARS back on thursday....I caught 2 ARS on Friday afternoon near rose-city, everything else was either an AJ or King......had a good trip, because of a friend I made whaile there...but the fishing and boating was extremely hard for us.......


----------



## bird_dawg (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow that sounded bad!!! Glad y'all made it back safe. We didn't see the 1st king. The wind and drift really didn't help our free line situation out either.


----------



## Slayer (Oct 20, 2010)

yea...the boat actually handled the slop way better than we did...cant say enuff about my descision to get the NauticStar 2200 bay boat....it was a long slow ride from the pass to the tower..about 18mph keeping the motor trimmed down....whereas the boat handled it well, that will be my last time trying solid 3's with the occasional 4 in my boat....and also, I'm gonna add about 6'more of chain and another 100' of rode, plus replace my 10 pond danforth anchor  with an 11 pound lewmar claw.....we didn't get our anchor to set a single time ....drifted past every reef we tried to fish.....but a lesson was learned, so I consider that a plus also.....as far as the kings were concerned......they actually ended up being pests!!!!!!  numerous times it seems like we casted our free-line right into their mouths!!!!  caught 4 in 10 minutes trolling stretch 30's at the "one more time" reef    and the rose-city area was slap covered up with them!!!!!


----------



## dawg (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like yall had a great day on the water, congrats.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 25, 2010)

Mighty pretty,a lot bigger than many.Makes you want to go.


----------



## Tide-Dancer (Oct 25, 2010)

Slayer said:


> yea...the boat actually handled the slop way better than we did...cant say enuff about my descision to get the NauticStar 2200 bay boat....it was a long slow ride from the pass to the tower..about 18mph keeping the motor trimmed down....whereas the boat handled it well, that will be my last time trying solid 3's with the occasional 4 in my boat....and also, I'm gonna add about 6'more of chain and another 100' of rode, plus replace my 10 pond danforth anchor  with an 11 pound lewmar claw.....we didn't get our anchor to set a single time ....drifted past every reef we tried to fish.....but a lesson was learned, so I consider that a plus also.....as far as the kings were concerned......they actually ended up being pests!!!!!!  numerous times it seems like we casted our free-line right into their mouths!!!!  caught 4 in 10 minutes trolling stretch 30's at the "one more time" reef    and the rose-city area was slap covered up with them!!!!!


Yep the Lewmar Claw is what you need in 3 to 4's I have 30 feet of chain on the Tide-Dancer and scope is your friend.


----------



## Tide-Dancer (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow Bird Dawg that is a great catch. The upcoming weekend looks spotty as far as the wind is concerned. I am try to stick my head out on Sunday.


----------

